# Problem bei Kartenbewegung mit Maus!



## Schnitter (17. Okt 2007)

Ich bin gerade dabei, ein Gaigel-Spiel zu programmieren. Ich benutze die LWJGL und somit auch die Mouse-Klasse.
Das Bewegen der Karten funktioniert schon ganz gut, allerdings gibt es da ein kleines Problem:
Wenn ich schon eine Karte bewege und die Karte dann über eine andere drüberziehe, wird die andere auch noch mitgenommen. Ich hab' grad echt keinen Plan, wie ich das lösen soll :bahnhof:

Hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine und mir kann jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Titanpharao (17. Okt 2007)

Hm...bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, wie du es realisiert hast.

Aber mach doch eine boolean Variable die "hatkarte" oder so auf true und false setzt. Haste eine angklickt ist true wenn wo draufklicken willst gehts ne weil immer noch auf true ist.../ ändert es auf false.

Hatte mal son Problem bei Schach ~.~ leere felder anklicken usw^^


----------



## Schnitter (17. Okt 2007)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, hat sich aber dann doch nicht so richtig realisieren lassen. Wo soll ich die Variable denn hinstecken?
Ich hatte sie als static in meiner Card-Klasse deklariert, aber, wenn ich sie auf true setze, wenn eine Karte gehalten wird, und eine Karte nur dann bewege, wenn die Variable false ist, dann wird garkeine bewegt :-/


----------



## Schnitter (17. Okt 2007)

Ok, ich habs selbst gelöst 
Jede Karte bekommt eine ID und wenn eine Karte gezogen wird, speichere ich die ID und lasse das Ziehen nur dann zu, wenn die id = -1 ist.


----------

